# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Datos de embalses en tiempo real

## nieveglaciar

La información ha variado

----------


## embalses al 100%

Muchas gracias por el link, ahora voy a poder comentar con mas datos.

Te estoy muy agradecido

Saludos

----------


## Xuquer

Gracias por el enlace nieveglaciar, muy interesante  :EEK!:

----------


## nieveglaciar

La información ha variado

----------

